# FA fullbody Snows



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

Anybody use the new ones or the old ones? what are your thoughts?


----------



## Decoyin Drake (Feb 21, 2006)

I have a few dozen. They are ok. But look very good afield. I mix them with my original hard cores


----------



## StackinSnows (Jan 16, 2011)

We run 7 dozen of the new style FA feeders and really like them. Haven't had a head fall off yet and they hold up well. We just stacked them in a seed bag and the paint on our have been tough as nails. I can't say the same for our new 1 piece GHG snows. Stacked them the same way as the FA's and the paint shows a lot more wear.

Next purchase will be on the new one piece Tanglefree snows this summer. :beer:


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

If you go with fullbodys go with GHG, Dakota decoy, or avian X.


----------

